# windows xp to windows 8 software cadlink error question



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

*I have switched from windows xp to windows 8.I am using the knk groove e cutter with knk studio maxx software.I have noticed it having errors and frequently closing .Anyone have this problem and know of solution? This is the details it gives before it. closes.






Files that help describe the problem:
*C:\Users\Bada\AppData\Local\Temp\WER22EE.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\Users\Bada\AppData\Local\Temp\WER2427.tmp.mdmp


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I run the same software on Vista and Windows 7 with no problem. Since Windows 8 is so new you may have to contact SandyMc and find out if it's compatible with the software or not.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I use the same but with Windows 8 and have not had an issue yet...

Been using it for a couple months without issue...

Sandy probably is your best best to contact...

Digital Die Cutting With Sandy McCauley

Kevin


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I have used OOBling just a little on my little touchscreen netbook with Windows 8 and have had a few weird little errors but I think it has more to do with the graphics card than anything. I never have those problems with my PC which has Windows 7. I showed CADlink the errors at the ARA Show last week and they're looking into it. The head engineering manager was there which was perfect. 

I am not a fan of Windows 8 at all. I like 7 just fine and it seems like 8 is just a glorified version of 7 but more annoying.


----------

